# 2016 NHL Stanley Cup Thread



## Ooh-Rah (Apr 14, 2016)

Wild have no shot, but I'm streaming anyway. Come on boys!

Weird to see Dallas in what look like North Stars sweaters and not root for them.


----------



## DasBoot (Apr 14, 2016)

Bolts all day


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Apr 15, 2016)




----------



## Blizzard (Apr 15, 2016)

Even with the Parise on the ice, the Wild would face an uphill challenge against the Stars.  They just don't match up well.  But with Parise out and Vaneka and Haula also dinged up, well...we saw what happened last night;  golf season is right around the corner.


----------



## Single Malt (Apr 15, 2016)

I am excited to see how far the Capitals will take it before not winning the cup! Or maybe it's their year.


----------



## Raptor (Apr 15, 2016)

Single Malt said:


> I am excited to see how far the Capitals will take it before not winning the cup! Or maybe it's their year.


Hopefully Dallas will ruin their chances


----------



## Single Malt (Apr 15, 2016)

That would mean they make it to the Stanley cup finals, it would be the furthest they have gone in over 15 years. Last time they won't the president's trophy, they didn't go that far. That would be a fun series to watch, both are high scoring offensive teams.


----------



## SpitfireV (Apr 15, 2016)

Col is out and shit in general so I don't care who wins now. Except I hope Chicago gets destroyed.


----------



## metalmom (Apr 15, 2016)

Guess I will go for the Rangers to win it. Im a baby boomer-anyone remember the days there were only 6 teams. My Dad was best friends with Gary Dornhoffer-played for Philly I believe for a short time. sorry dont know the spelling. My faves were Rocket Richard, Hull and Yvan  Cournoyer.And of course Jaques LaPlante. 

IMO-too many teams now.


----------



## BloodStripe (Apr 16, 2016)

Thank you replay. While I don't necessarily agree with the offsides call,  it was a big time game changer. Hawks win!


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Apr 16, 2016)

Sadly at this point, Torch is changing this more to keep his job than think he has any chance to win this series against Dallas.

Torchetti to shake things up as Wild prepares for Game 2


----------



## Viper1 (Apr 16, 2016)

Go Penguins!  That is all.


----------



## Yosemite (Apr 17, 2016)

Hoping the Sharks get their first cup this year! Which is also their 25th anniversary!!


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Apr 18, 2016)

Wild trying to make a series out of this game against Dallas. Stars up two games to zero but Wild have tied game three 2-2 in 2nd period.


----------



## Raptor (Apr 25, 2016)

The last period in the Stars game last night was just embarrassing.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Apr 25, 2016)

Raptor said:


> The last period in the Stars game last night was just embarrassing.



The last period of the Wild game list night was just frustrating.

A)  That was a goal.  No question.  The second or third time in the series that replay officials f'd the Wild and even had the TV announcers vocally surprised by the call (or no-call)

B)  Why the hell do the Wild need to wait til they are down multiple goals before they start playing playoff hockey?

C)  Game 1 was an abortion.

D)  @Raptor my boy, being a MN sports fan I was thinking about your fanbase.  Thinking how crazy they must have been going, getting whupped by an 8th seed and pissing away games that should have long ended the series.  That happens to my teams all the time.  There would have been near riots in Dallas last night if the Stars had blown that game, and they almost did.

E)  I'm not sure about Torch.  As an interim coach he did okay, but there has to be a reason no other team has given him a full time gig yet.  The only thing going for him is that he got the Wild much further than anyone thought possible, and did it without Parise, whom it turns out may have been hurt much of the past few months and did not let on.


----------



## DA SWO (Apr 25, 2016)

Can't believe the Hawks have tied the series.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Apr 25, 2016)

For those of you who may be deployed, or otherwise unable to access these games, send me a PM and I'll share an amazing website with you.  No fees, and pretty much any/all sports streamed, including NFL and UFC.  Don't want to link it on the open forum, but I've been using it for years and have never had a an issue.  (just be sure your popup blocker is working)


----------



## Raptor (Apr 25, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> The last period of the Wild game list night was just frustrating.
> 
> A)  That was a goal.  No question.  The second or third time in the series that replay officials f'd the Wild and even had the TV announcers vocally surprised by the call (or no-call)
> 
> ...


Yeah, it sucks to have to win on a call like that, but if somebody had reminded Dallas that the game wasn't over, that wouldn't have been an issue. I'm guessing that Niemi will start Game 1 of Round 2 after the show Lehtonen put on.


----------



## Totentanz (Apr 25, 2016)

The Blues-Blackhawks series should never have gone to 3-3.  Don't fuck this up any worse than you already have, St. Louis...


----------



## DA SWO (Apr 25, 2016)

Totentanz said:


> The Blues-Blackhawks series should never have gone to 3-3.  Don't fuck this up any worse than you already have, St. Louis...


Ah, no.
Choke you Blue bastards, choke.


----------



## SpitfireV (Apr 25, 2016)

No, fuck the Hawks! I was rooting for the Panthers (only because I have a Man Crush on Jagr) but that's over now.  

I will just try and enjoy the rest of the games.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Apr 25, 2016)

Well hell.  Is Chicago going to come back from certain doom and actually win this series in 7 games?


----------



## SpitfireV (Apr 25, 2016)

10mins to go, Hawks might be fucked.

Quality game.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Apr 25, 2016)

Fuck you Chicago.  Nothing gave me more satisfaction than being at a Wild game and hearing the Stadium chant "She. Said. No!" every time Patrick Kane got near the puck.

Hang on Blues!


----------



## Totentanz (Apr 25, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Well hell.  Is Chicago going to come back from certain doom and actually win this series in 7 games?



NOPE!


----------



## SpitfireV (Apr 25, 2016)

Fucking cracker of a game. 

I hate Kane so much. I hope he cries like the bitch he is again.


----------



## Blizzard (Apr 27, 2016)

This was funny to read:
St. Louis Blues give free tickets to man who went viral for falling in love with hockey


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Apr 27, 2016)

What to watch tonight?  I'm leaning towards Ducks/Preds game 7. 

Surprised they have a game 1 starting the same night there is a game 7 playing.


----------



## Viper1 (Apr 27, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> What to watch tonight?  I'm leaning towards Ducks/Preds game 7.
> 
> Surprised they have a game 1 starting the same night there is a game 7 playing.



Yeah apparently fans and media are more perplexed than the players.  Sirius XM 91 Hockey all has audio of players saying they'd rather keep going at steady pace with momentum instead of 4-5 days off.  Oh well.  So far, Bettman and NHL&Co have managed the schedule alright.


----------



## Viper1 (Apr 27, 2016)

Blizzard said:


> This was funny to read:
> St. Louis Blues give free tickets to man who went viral for falling in love with hockey



I love this guy...and I can't wait until he notices a "brother" on the ice.  His tweets warm my heart...much like ArleneintheJ1


----------



## BloodStripe (Apr 28, 2016)

Fuck the blues.  They aren't even worthy of holding a dirty Hawks jock strap.


----------



## SpitfireV (Apr 28, 2016)

Anyone who beats the Hawks is golden in my books. 

They'll lose 20000 fans over this though, being a mostly fairweather fanbase.


----------



## BloodStripe (May 1, 2016)

The Blues sure are acting mighty since beating the Hawks. From playing Chelsea Dagger on the organ during the hand shake line to last night's comments from H'cock talking about how much better of a team the Stars are than the Hawks. Here's a fun fact though; since 2011/2012 season, the Blues and Coach HitchCOCK are 14 and 21. Meanwhile the Blackhawks and Coach Q are 48-30. Suck on that bitch blues fans. 

Let's go Stars! Sweep the blues.


----------



## BloodStripe (May 1, 2016)

SpitfireV said:


> Anyone who beats the Hawks is golden in my books.
> 
> They'll lose 20000 fans over this though, being a mostly fairweather fanbase.



I would agree with you had this been in regards to the Hawks of the 90's, but three teams in Chicago consistently have a good crowd nowadays, the Cubs (Go White Sox!), the Bulls (league leaders in attendance for the greater part of a decade), and then the Hawks. Growing up we used to get tickets for free by just showing up to Chicago Stadium and then the UC. Nowadays, good luck getting tickets at face value.


----------



## SpitfireV (May 1, 2016)

Yeah but six (well, five) years of outstanding play will do that.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (May 1, 2016)

Stars/Blues in OT.  Being Minnesotan, I cannot bring myself to pull for Dallas, go Blues!


----------



## Ooh-Rah (May 1, 2016)

Blues on the Power Play in OT...let's finish this!


----------



## Ooh-Rah (May 1, 2016)

DAVID BACKES ....


----------



## BloodStripe (May 1, 2016)

SpitfireV said:


> Yeah but six (well, five) years of outstanding play will do that.



Going on 9 years next season, but a big part of that was the owner. Bill Wirtz thought if he didn't allow his product to be on television more fans would come to the arena. Well as you can guess, that was a fucking horrendous decision. Then when the Hawks were not bringing in but 12k fans a night, he then had to have a shitty roster because like all NHL teams, they don't turn a profit, especially when low ticket sales spur away advertisers.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (May 1, 2016)

Sorry @NavyBuyer - but any team that has an attachment to Norm Green can forever suck my most salty dingle berries.


----------



## BloodStripe (May 1, 2016)

As shitty as this sounds, one of the best things that ever happened to them was Bill Wirtz dying and his son Rocky taking over.


----------



## SpitfireV (May 1, 2016)

There should be a regulation that owners can't make even the smallest decision about their teams ha ha! They really have no idea.


----------



## BloodStripe (May 1, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Sorry @NavyBuyer - but any team that has an attachment to Norm Green can forever suck my most salty dingle berries.



Bill Wirtz prolonged the North Stars stay in Minnesota for roughly four years.  Had it not been for him the team would have left in the 80's.


----------



## Blizzard (May 5, 2016)

Technically not NHL but I suspect this will be a must see for all hockey fans:




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10153440870486746


----------



## Yosemite (May 6, 2016)

Triple OT for the Sharks v Pred game tonight!


----------



## Raptor (May 10, 2016)

Phew, Stars forced a Game 7. Here's hoping they can finish the series off right.


----------



## Etype (May 10, 2016)

Anybody else excited to see the Lightning win the Cup this year???


----------



## DasBoot (May 10, 2016)

Etype said:


> Anybody else excited to see the Lightning win the Cup this year???


Yepppp can't wait. That team is the last connection I have to the Bay Area and is the only good thing south of Gainesville as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Blizzard (May 10, 2016)

Etype said:


> Anybody else excited to see the Lightning win the Cup this year???


Sorry, bro, but hockey doesn't belong South of the Mason-Dixon.


----------



## Gunz (May 10, 2016)

Etype said:


> Anybody else excited to see the Lightning win the Cup this year???



Yeah, I'd like to see 'em pull it off. 



Blizzard said:


> Sorry, bro, but hockey doesn't belong South of the Mason-Dixon.



Dude, you hire Russians and Canadiens, empty a couple of swimming pools and turn the A/C down real low. Viola.


----------



## Blizzard (May 10, 2016)

Ocoka One said:


> Dude, you hire Russians and Canadiens, empty a couple of swimming pools and turn the A/C down real low. Viola.


Yeah, but that doesn't make it right. :)


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 9, 2016)

Come on Pitsburgh, stop fucking around and finish this up tonight!!!!!

To add - that was a bullshit non-call against the Penguin boards.


----------



## Etype (Jun 9, 2016)

What a first period!


----------



## Raptor (Jun 9, 2016)

On one hand, I want the Sharks to win. On the other hand, I want my girlfriend to be happy.


----------



## DA SWO (Jun 10, 2016)

Raptor said:


> On one hand, I want the Sharks to win. On the other hand, I want my girlfriend to be happy.


Which hand is your girlfriend? the right or left?


----------



## AWP (Jun 10, 2016)

I saw a story where the city of Pittsburgh went and collected any combustible material around the stadium in case the Pens won. The theory is that leaves the fans less to burn after a win.

So the Pens lost last night. I think it would be funny if they jinxed their team.


----------



## Raptor (Jun 10, 2016)

DA SWO said:


> Which hand is your girlfriend? the right or left?


Well played


----------



## SpitfireV (Jun 12, 2016)

This could be it tonight for the Pens! I kinda hope the Sharks win though, only because they haven't won it before.


----------



## Etype (Jun 12, 2016)

Fuckin' defense from Kunitz!


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 12, 2016)

That was easily one of the more exciting periods of hockey I've ever seen!


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 12, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> That was easily one of the more exciting periods of hockey I've ever seen!



 Screw that, this is turning into one of the most exciting hockey games I've ever seen!


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 12, 2016)

Oh my God! How did Pittsburgh not put that two on one in?


----------



## SpitfireV (Jun 12, 2016)

Fuck knows but what a play and save!


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 12, 2016)

If this were the last hockey game I ever watched, I could be satisfied. Neither team deserves to lose this game based on goalie play alone!


----------



## Etype (Jun 12, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Oh my God! How did Pittsburgh not put that two on one in?


No one wants to be a selfish player... sometimes to a fault.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 12, 2016)

If ever there was a game I did not want to see an empty net goal, it is this game. 3-1 is not a fair representation of the Sharks goalie play tonight.

Congratulations to Pittsburgh, a lot of tradition and great names on that team.


----------



## SpitfireV (Jun 12, 2016)

That was a fantastic game. Congrats to the Pens. 

I love how Bettman can't show his face anywhere without massive booing ha


----------



## SpitfireV (Jun 12, 2016)

Also, if I were Crosby I'd be skating around with the Cup on my crotch.


----------



## Yosemite (Jun 15, 2016)

Can someone tell me how Crosby got MVP? I thought there were many more deserving players. It's a conspiracy..


----------

